

Java Programmers: humorless? (2007) - briandear
http://www.jroller.com/obie/entry/top_10_reasons_why_java

======
___o___
Looks like Obie hasn't gotten ----'d in a while. ba-dum-dum-clang. Thanks, I'm
a Java programmer and I'll be here all week.

Seriously, Obie- you've gone on an anti-Java rant before again (and again and
again). You should _first_ explain to us why you were on the Hibernate blog.
If Java sucks ass as you say, why do you even bother to watch that blog and
then bother to write about something that upset you on it? I'll tell you why-
because you are somehow threatened by the Java community. Well- wake up, Obie.
There is JRuby. And Grails. Ruby and Rails have made an impact on Java, and
Java is not out to screw Ruby. Java is the old man rambling about the good old
days that is the CEO of the company. Let him do his job. One day Java will be
relegated to the basement with its red stapler. There is absolutely no reason
to get so upset over things. It makes you looks like a complete moron. I'm
sorry that this comment is not more intellectual to be in the HN spirit, but
Obie- you sicken me, and you are sad, sad little man.

All that said, that post is old as the hills and so is this response.

~~~
briandear
I think you missed the "humor" tag on the posting.

